# Whell weights or liquid weight in the rear tires



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Are wheel weights availiable (aftermarket) for a Kubota 3400L and would wheel waights be more effective and safer than having weighted liquid put in the rear tires? with liquid in the rear tires would there be a problem if you have a leak in the tire? I had a nail in one and it was pretty simple to jack up the wheel and put a plug in the tubeless tire with only air in the tire.


----------

